# Peel tomatoes before drying?



## wmsff (Jun 10, 2010)

I am going to dehydrate tomatoes to make powder. Should I blanch them to get the skin peeled first, or just leave the peels and slice. These are full size not cherry. 
Thanks all

**sorry, for some reason I can use the search feature on the iPhone; it won't let me type more than 1 letter at a time and often erases what I've already typed :hair


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Leave the skins.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

I think that removing skins will leave you with very little dried tomato.
BTW I have never blanched them either.


----------



## wmsff (Jun 10, 2010)

Well.. That makes it much easier! 

Thanks


----------



## Catalpa (Dec 18, 2011)

I never peel or blanch mine, either. Just wash them really good and slice 'em up. I store them in glass jars and they last a really long time...still using some I put up in 2010. Love dehydrating!


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

If you're grinding them into powder the skin grinds up just as well as the rest.


----------



## blynn (Oct 16, 2006)

I've only dehydrated sliced up big tomatoes, but I left the skins on.


----------



## praieri winds (Apr 16, 2010)

I didn't peel or blanch mine this time except the end peices didn't dry as fast as the slices because of the peeling on them


----------

